

Show HN: A simple 'lost & found' side project - helen842000

I started foundcamera.com as a basic weekend project a little while back.<p>I hoped to help a few people out and potentially facilitate some great success stories.<p>I thought it improved upon what's out there already as it's super simple (no signup) and it puts the geographic element at the centre of helping people to find &#38; return treasured photographs to their owners.<p>It's recently picked up in popularity and I'm adding more lost and found items and seeing several hundred visitors each day. No successes as of yet.<p>Any suggestions for getting more people to play detective and help return items? I want to get some green pins on the map!<p>Are there any non-intrusive ways I could monetize it? Not to make a profit but at least to break even.<p>How could I improve it for v1.1?<p>Thanks
======
tommy_
Allow people to put bounties on their lost items. The finder gets a reward and
you take a cut.

~~~
helen842000
I do like the idea of making it into a game somehow!

A few people have already posted that they will pay a high reward, however
I've not included the $ figure they mentioned.

Part of me thinks people should help out, out of generosity - plus I wonder if
putting such a high reward for returning treasured photographs, it makes
stealing cameras all the more lucrative.

